# Not Ejecting Shells!!!????!!!



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys got a question for ya!

I shoot an 870 and for some reason the gun will not pull the shells out of the chamber/barrel after firing...I can shoot a few boxes through it then it acts up...once manually clearing I can shoot anywhere from one round to a box of shells through it without it doing it again. But, then at times ever shot will do it.

My extractor broke one will trying to slam it open to get the shell out...I replaced the extractor, plunger and spring. Cleaned the gun very well and gun still does it. Tried 5 or six different brands of shell through it and there are no noticable burs or marks on hulls or brass after shell is cleared.

Anybody know what it could be?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Is the chamber rough?

Are you sure you got it all back together correctly?

It would seem you have most of the normal stuff covered, you may have to take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

This is actually somewhat of a common problem with the 870 Remington ( I own 5). Buy some bore cleaner, I use Hoppes #9, then swab the chamber/barrel down good. Let it sit for a while and soak. Then take the brush from your gun cleaning kit, wrap some steel wool around it. Attach an electrc drill to the other end. Now hone the chamber/barrel, you should see all kinds of gunk come out. What happens is, a very thin layer from the plastic shells will sometimes melt into the chamber, thus giving you troubles ejecting empty shells. I know there are other methods out there, but this is the one I use and it has worked well for me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do what Augusta said...


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Augusta said:


> This is actually somewhat of a common problem with the 870 Remington ( I own 5). Buy some bore cleaner, I use Hoppes #9, then swab the chamber/barrel down good. Let it sit for a while and soak. Then take the brush from your gun cleaning kit, wrap some steel wool around it. Attach an electrc drill to the other end. Now hone the chamber/barrel, you should see all kinds of gunk come out. What happens is, a very thin layer from the plastic shells will sometimes melt into the chamber, thus giving you troubles ejecting empty shells. I know there are other methods out there, but this is the one I use and it has worked well for me.


Will do hopefully it works...I have cleaned the gun and bore but just your basic clean and like i said the problem would stop for a bit... I tried two different barrels with the same outcome. I'll try this method and throw some rounds through it and see.

thanks


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

In addition to the fine advise Augusta gave I might add, buy a 10 gauge brass brush for really getting all the plastic build up out of you're 12 gauge chamber.

One other thing, the 870's don't like cheap ammo with steel heads!

A good cheap cleaner for you're chamber is carburator cleaner, it also blows all the crud out of you're receiver as well.

Bob A.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, but don't get it on any other parts like camo paint or syn stocks.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

No cheap stuff goin through the gun...Black Cloud, Fast Steel, and some Remington (black hulls) forgot the name. Dad's gun just started doin the same thing and its 24 years old...mines only 12 no problems what so ever until now.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think a lot of the new hulls have a coating or are just made of cheaper plastic that scraps off in the chamber over time. This is just a theory mind you, but all the hulls out there seem to leave a lot more crud in the chamber than they use to.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually this is being talked about on shotgun world. An 870 Express owner polished the area just outside the chamber and solved his problem. He posted pictures if you are interested.

link

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtop ... 2&t=255157


----------



## classicshooting (Apr 20, 2011)

That problem occurs more often then most people realize and in guns of almost every sort if the shooting gets really hot and heavy.

The easy answer is to shoot Paper Shotshells on those occasions.


----------

